# what was the oldest GSD you've had?



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

Ours was 12, my beautiful Cassie, then Winston was 11 both GSDs


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My first lived to be 13 and change. We thought he would have lived to be older except that last summer, he wandered away from our cottage on the cape and was found miles away walking up Rt6 dragging his chain and cinderblock. Heatstroked, never quite the same but still managed to knock up the neighbors samoyed that summer.

Princey when he was young (my grandmother's lovely rugs)


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Our Kodi lived to be 12 after being diagnosed with DM at 9. Without the DM she may have been with us even longer. 

She was a little chubby in this photo as she was unable to use her hind legs and needed to use a wheelchair.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sneaker, 14-1/2 years: 4/21/86-10/19/00


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beau is 12 and still going strong.. 

Had her annual vet check last weekend and apparently she is in better shape then she was last visit!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Gia will be 10 in August... she's slowing down, but no where near being on her way out. I'm sure I can get a few more years outta her









...but the oldest large dog that I've had died the morning before his 17th birthday.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Daisy she was 17....she might have been mixed with Doberman...I dunno, I was young. She was not good in the end. 
When you know better you do better.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ is 13 years, 6 months and doing well.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Most of mine lived to be about 12 years. although i currently have Toby who is 13 1/2, so up to date he is the oldest. i keep saying come on 14 !!!!!! whatever age, its not long enough!

debbie


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Lando was a few months shy of her 14th birthday.

Not long enough, that's for sure.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

My Ringo was 13 1/2 when he passed on 5 years ago. He also had DM and weekly Chiropractic visits helped him I think.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Chell was nearly 15 when he passed. He was on Traditional Chinese Medicine herbs and Rimadyl.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Toby 13 1/2 is on Adaquin, homemade diet, supplements, regular exercise, and lots of love!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

My Terri was just over fourteen years old when she had her stroke. It was very sad. But she had lived a good life. All this 40 years ago and on Purina Dog Chow!!! At that time it was about the best we knew about. Oh, and a T-bone steak bone every Sunday! Ya I did know she should not have that but I was a kid and my dad gave it to her. We all did love her though.
julies'omom


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

16.
Had him since he was one... Dutch is nearly 15 now.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

Samantha was just a few months shy of her 14th birthday too. She had DM, and when the bad days outnumbered the good days we knew she wouldn't be with us very much longer.

One day her Daddy took her out to walk in the yard (with her back harness on) and all four of her legs (not just the back ones) gave out and he had to carry her in and place her on her mattress. She was paralyzed from the neck down for a while, then gradually was able to raise herself up enough to look around (her back legs were still not working). She looked so sad...like she didn't want to be seen that way, and that she might be failing us somehow by not being able to do her "job" (guarding us and her home).

We had her put to rest the next day.

The only way I could agree to it....hoping she would miraculously recover...was when Mr Pip said she was an old girl who was "very tired and deserved to rest".

I still miss her, and my other old girls, so much.


----------

